# Anyone ever try The Turbonator?



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

I see their ads everywhere - including this site. They claim 35 hp for about $70. Anyone ever tried one? What is your experience? Thanks - John


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I did. But I was more impressed with the blue air they gave me for my tires. Makes it easier to see slow leaks. J/K! I haven't seen one thread where someone has used one.


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

Don't know anyone who owns one, don't have one myself, but is has that "as seen on TV" appeal that makes me doubtful. Besides, I'd have a hard time putting a loose piece of metal right before my intake anyhow,


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

The turbonator fall's in the category of muffler bearing' etc.It's all B.S. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

aw man, so you mean I bought this cross drilled brake line for nothing? At least I have my PVC pipe driveshaft for weight savings! lol


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

big_mike said:


> aw man, so you mean I bought this cross drilled brake line for nothing? At least I have my PVC pipe driveshaft for weight savings! lol


Nah you got it all wrong - you should have went the ABS route for the drive shaft - lighter and springs back into shape - so greater torque potential.


----------



## goat boy (Aug 17, 2005)

You guys are all wet. These turbonaters are the greatest thing since sliced bread!!! I duct taped my wifes 12 volt hair dryer to the turbonater, leave the heat setting off, and amazing power gains. With that hair dryer on high setting it even sounds like you have a supercharger. Use the black duct tape with the black hair dryer, it looks OEM.

Goat Boy


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

again, you have it all wrong. See, I have the best thing since bread. I have hollow spark plug wires, piston return springs, and an O pipe in the exhaust (beats those fancy X and H pipes). And all this was done by myself with my collection of left handed tools, specially made.


----------

